# Hole in the water heater flue



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have just completed a new water heater inspection an wrote up the installer for a few things not to code. The installer made the repairs and called for a re-inspection. I approved the items on the inspection list and now noticed theres a hole about the size of a quarter in the water heater flue, repaired with furnace tape. I now have found out that a government agency has foot the bill for the new water heater through some energy program and they do a flue gas test. The installer will not come back to replace the flue, which I don't blame them, and they gave me the agencies number to argue with.

Has anyone heard of this or seen this goofiness? As an inspector, would you be ok with furnace tape covering a hole on a new water heater install?

pc1


----------



## fatboy (Aug 1, 2012)

No, and no way!


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 1, 2012)

And not even close. I gatherer you found the hole on the re inspection?

If that is the case red tag it make them return it must be fixed


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 1, 2012)

A few years ago it seems landlords for the most part were taking advantage of an incentivizing furnace replacement and I inspected several with the holes in the flue pipes.  Called the HVAC contractor and invited that they were compromising the UL listing of the pipe; said they had run out of the caps or plugs that came with the analyzer!

A tester probe is inserted to analyze combustion for optimal air fuel ratio adjustment. Gas analyzer kits usually come with listed plugs with refills available is the only items I would approve to maintain the UL of the flue pipe. High temp. non-hardening sealant should be used with these plugs.  Tapes, clamps and other screws are probably not tested to withstand the acid and galvanic corrosion.

The city gas supplier follows our inspections and will lock out the meter if not corrected or approved.

















Francis


----------



## Alias (Aug 2, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> A few years ago it seems landlords for the most part were taking advantage of an incentivizing furnace replacement and I inspected several with the holes in the flue pipes.  Called the HVAC contractor and invited that they were compromising the UL listing of the pipe; said they had run out of the caps or plugs that came with the analyzer!A tester probe is inserted to analyze combustion for optimal air fuel ratio adjustment. Gas analyzer kits usually come with listed plugs with refills available is the only items I would approve to maintain the UL of the flue pipe. High temp. non-hardening sealant should be used with these plugs.  Tapes, clamps and other screws are probably not tested to withstand the acid and galvanic corrosion.
> 
> The city gas supplier follows our inspections and will lock out the meter if not corrected or approved.
> 
> ...


I've drilled holes into W/H flue pipes when I worked as an assessor for  direct weatherization programs (PG&E, DOE, & DEO).   A metal 'button' was inserted into the hole after the test.   As long as you remember to plug it it shouldn't be a problem.

Sue


----------

